

On Why I Am Not Gonna Buy Any Smartwatch - funkyboy
http://www.upbeat.it/2014/04/01/on-why-i-am-not-gonna-buy-any-smartwatch/
Why problem does a Smartwatch solve?
======
51Cards
I don't mean to be critical but I don't get the goal of these articles. Why
say you're not going to buy something because it doesn't fit your lifestyle?
Especially on things where you admit you probably buck the popular trend?

Personally I won't ever buy an espresso machine or a micro-brewery because I
don't drink coffee or beer. However I also don't feel the need to justify or
explain that even though both are fairly mainstream activities. They are just
devices that don't fit my needs.

If you do things differently and it works for you then kudos, I like original
thinking. It doesn't really make an argument however for why a device
shouldn't work for others?

Just my 2c and trying to understand the motivation here. Then again with the
elimination of the penny here in Canada 2c rounds down to Zero, so take that
for what it's worth. :)

~~~
pohl
Because the fundamental question of the web is Why Wasn't I Consulted...

[http://www.ftrain.com/wwic.html](http://www.ftrain.com/wwic.html)

------
tremols
It seems to me that this tech-gadget trend based on 80's cyberpunkish fiction
will fail. Geeky futuristic sentiment without practical value doesn't succeed
at a big scale (except maybe in japan where they love talking toilets and
robot pets?). In other words; popularity of smartphones and the internet
shouldn't be confused with techno-fetichism.

------
qq66
The article was staying completely focused on why "I" am not going to buy a
smart watch, but snatched defeat from the jaws of victory when he started
extrapolating to the market.

He may be right, though. People have up on watches as functional items when
they got phones, even though checking the time on a phone takes a little
longer. There doesn't seem to be a big appetite for putting something on your
wrist that isn't jewelry. Smart watches will either need to do amazing things,
or be embedded in jewelry watches the same way a moon phase indicator used to
be embedded.

~~~
lighthazard
I own a Pebble. It's a dumb smartwatch. I'm going to wait until a smart watch
comes along with a full fledged phone replacement.

------
dm2
Not all products are for everybody.

I probably won't wear one permanently but that is because I'm looking at a
computer screen for a good part of the day and the disconnect from electronics
is welcomed.

My phone is always accessible and I simply don't need another device to charge
and to be temped to constantly tinker with.

With that being said, I'll probably have a couple of watch dev kits within the
next year, just to see if they happen to be useful or if they can be used in
some interesting ways that can't be done with phones.

------
vytasgd
I have a pebble for skiing (hate taking my gloves off, digging into my jacket
to pull out my phone and realizing it's a text I don't even have to respond
to... also can see who is calling before I answer with my earphones) and
biking (quick glance rather than having to pull out my phone)

I also lose my phone in my apartment every 5 minutes, so I can just glance at
my wrist whenever i get a text and if there's a call, well, then I find my
phone again.

That last one isn't a huge pain point, but the first two definitely are.

------
arnarbi
I'm sure going to get a smart-watch because it would be very useful to me. But
that is not an interesting topic of discussion.

------
nm_101
Pretty much agree with this.. although I can see application I cannot quite
see them going mainstream in the same way iPhones have

